# طلب مساعده بخصوص فلترة عدد من الترددات



## المهندس النحيف (24 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام

لدي اشاره في حيز الزمن حولتها لحيز التردد باستخدام برنامج ماتلاب وبطريقة fast fourier transform 
هذه الاشاره فيها تشويش noise ارغب بازالة هذا التشويش باستخدام برنامج ماتلاب ايضا اذا ممكن المطلوب هو كيف استطيع ازاله مجموعه من الترددات من هذه الاشاره وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------

